# Great Martha Stewart recipe I plan to "tweak'



## Katie H (Dec 20, 2007)

I love to give yeast breads to my friends as gifts at Christmastime.  I came across this recipe from Martha Stewart.  It's delicious and I'm in the process of creating  "potica" version of the recipe.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 21, 2007)

That sounds wonderful, Katie!  Be sure to let us know how you tweak it--I'm sure it'll be delicious!


----------

